
Svalbard Global Seed Vault - octosphere
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault
======
JoshTriplett
Possibly brought up because of the recent reference in
[https://www.troyhunt.com/project-svalbard-the-future-of-
have...](https://www.troyhunt.com/project-svalbard-the-future-of-have-i-been-
pwned/) .

~~~
adwww
It was also raised here in a recent article about the 10,000 year clock -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20161637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20161637)

------
ptah
it is already under threat from climate change
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/03/28/doomsday-
vault-t...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/03/28/doomsday-vault-
threatened-climate-change/)

~~~
defluct
Nah, that is because of bad planning.

~~~
capitol_
I don't see why it's not both these things?

~~~
pjm331
> The seed vault is an attempt to ensure against the loss of seeds in other
> genebanks during large-scale regional or global crises.

If we categorize climate change as a global crisis then it looks like:

vault meant to safeguard against global crisis is under threat from global
crisis

------
jamest
I found it interesting that Norway restricts births and deaths on Svalbard:

[https://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/themes/adventure/103873808/sv...](https://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/themes/adventure/103873808/svalbard-
norway-the-island-where-no-one-is-allowed-to-die-or-give-birth)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
There are a whole lot of restrictions like this, because the society there is
so small and isolated it basically doesn't have the infrastructure to deal
with childbirth, very sick people and old people. But people who live there
and have babies on the mainland do bring them back to Svalbard after they are
born, and there is a kindergarten and a school. You're allowed to stay there
after you are retired, but then you're on your own, you can't ask for any of
the healthcare benefits that pensioners are entitled to.

There's also a whole lot of other exceptions, like different taxation from the
mainland, exemption from needing a snowmobile licence to drive a snowmobile,
permission to carry firearms almost everywhere, etc. The prices of e.g. milk
and fresh produce are astronomical, while alcohol is cheap.

------
paradox1234
Veritasium video: "Inside the Svalbard Seed Vault"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_OEsf-1qgY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_OEsf-1qgY)

~~~
linsomniac
Was going to post this as well, just watched it a few weeks ago when it came
up on my feed. Veritasium is a good watch.

------
noetic_techy
We need something like this for DNA of plants and animals.

